# Is there any way to get rid of notes passengers have left for you?



## Chirsg

I have gotten a couple of inappropriate notes and I'd like to know if there is a way to get rid of them, seeing as how I don't know who has left them.


----------



## Instyle

Account - Driver Profile - Comments (or something like that) then you can click on the 'x' to clear a certain comment.


----------



## mrDEE630

From my experience the notes only show up for 5* trips, what kind of notes are you getting?! Lol


----------



## Chirsg

Instyle said:


> Account - Driver Profile - Comments (or something like that) then you can click on the 'x' to clear a certain comment.


Thank you so much! You're a lifesaver.



mrDEE630 said:


> From my experience the notes only show up for 5* trips, what kind of notes are you getting?! Lol


Inappropriate remarks about my appearance. Though, not exactly negative, not professional either.


----------



## DH_uber

Is that you in Avatar ? I'm not surprised.


----------



## littlemissmaya

i'm glad i saw this thread, i think i have to remove this somewhat flattering but very inappropriate - once i looked it up in urban dictionary - compliment some late teenaged boys had left for me!!


----------



## Jack Malarkey

littlemissmaya said:


> i'm glad i saw this thread, i think i have to remove this somewhat flattering but very inappropriate - once i looked it up in urban dictionary - compliment some late teenaged boys had left for me!!


I can see why you want it removed. LOL.

Maya and 'ganga' rhyme (almost). Also, I see that 'ganga' originates in Sydney so they were on top of their own city's special vocabulary!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

littlemissmaya said:


> i'm glad i saw this thread, i think i have to remove this somewhat flattering but very inappropriate - once i looked it up in urban dictionary - compliment some late teenaged boys had left for me!!


Looks as if littlekid finally caught a ride with you 
.


----------



## mach7

littlemissmaya said:


> i'm glad i saw this thread, i think i have to remove this somewhat flattering but very inappropriate - once i looked it up in urban dictionary - compliment some late teenaged boys had left for me!!


"Hottest ganga ever" lmao


----------



## corsair

Jack Malarkey said:


> Maya and 'ganga' rhyme (almost)


What !!!???


----------



## Jack Malarkey

corsair said:


> What !!!???


I think I meant they have the same final sound (or something like that).


----------



## UberDriverAU

Jack Malarkey said:


> Maya and 'ganga' rhyme (almost)





Jack Malarkey said:


> I think I meant they have the same final sound (or something like that).


I have to say Jack, I was wondering if you'd had a few too many drinks when I first read that!


----------



## Denmingo

I accidentally deleted “the best Uber driver I’ve ever had” by hitting the X ... oops. How do you get good comments back???


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Denmingo said:


> I accidentally deleted "the best Uber driver I've ever had" by hitting the X ... oops. How do you get good comments back???


I have plenty. How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Denmingo said:


> I accidentally deleted "the best Uber driver I've ever had" by hitting the X ... oops. How do you get good comments back???


...if it would make you happy, "you are the best Uber driver there ever was"


----------



## Denmingo

Who is John Galt? said:


> I have plenty. How much are you willing to pay?


sigh .....


----------



## littlemissmaya

Denmingo said:


> I accidentally deleted "the best Uber driver I've ever had" by hitting the X ... oops. How do you get good comments back???


there's stuff about my name rhyming with ganga. or the comment from pax about me being a ganga, which i'm definitely not - coz i'm into girls


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Denmingo said:


> I accidentally deleted "the best Uber driver I've ever had" by hitting the X ... oops. How do you get good comments back???


I don't think there is a way of getting the comment back on your driver profile apart from another rider making the same comment and the algorithm selecting it.


----------



## littlemissmaya

Denmingo said:


> I accidentally deleted "the best Uber driver I've ever had" by hitting the X ... oops. How do you get good comments back???


troll mode OFF, techie mode ON:

please nicely ask UBER support if this is possible to restore or unhide the comments for your profile, they could just be entries in a database and the deletion that we do from the app / web could potentialy just be hiding them away from public. for instance, although i have deleted the ganga comment that some immature late teenaged boys had left for me from public view, when i access my profile i can still see it in the comments


----------



## f1zero

You can't say that you have inappropriate notes and then not tell us what they are!


----------



## littlemissmaya

notes in the public profile

app (iphone/ios) - account - driver profile - rider thank you notes


----------



## f1zero

"All around service" What kind of quick services are you giving your pax's?


----------



## littlemissmaya

f1zero said:


> You can't say that you have inappropriate notes and then not tell us what they are!


they are further up this thread. but screenshots are coming, to demonstrate the discrepancy between the public comments and what we can still see of them even once 'deleted'

app (on iphone / ios) - ratings - rider compliments - notes


----------



## f1zero

"top of the pile" (won't even make a joke here since the it's too obvious)


----------



## littlemissmaya

f1zero said:


> "All around service" What kind of quick services are you giving your pax's?


lol since it was a smiley and not a wink, definitely not what you're thinking of! 



f1zero said:


> "top of the pile" (won't even make a joke here since the it's too obvious)


i have a feeling wijg is going to make a story about this


----------



## f1zero

"Not what you're thinking of! " clearly that wink says otherwise. You must be getting a lot tips


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

littlemissmaya said:


> i'm glad i saw this thread, i think i have to remove this somewhat flattering but very inappropriate - once i looked it up in urban dictionary - compliment some late teenaged boys had left for me!!


I looked that up. Did you report it?


----------



## littlemissmaya

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I looked that up. Did you report it?


nah just silly teenaged boys being silly, maybe its their millenial way of saying i was hot (and no, i'm not!!). but at least i got to delete the comment from public view, don't want pax cancelling on me because i'm the hottest ganga ever lol



f1zero said:


> "Not what you're thinking of! " clearly that wink says otherwise. You must be getting a lot tips


haha nope NO TIPS! lol!!

u guys are so hilarious, these new comments have my day.


----------



## Coca-Cola

littlemissmaya said:


> notes in the public profile
> 
> app (iphone/ios) - account - driver profile - rider thank you notes


So, what was your future plan you told Mignon?
Can you tell us too?


----------



## littlemissmaya

Coca-Cola said:


> So, what was your future plan you told Mignon?
> Can you tell us too?


certainly. I have just started studying Cert III in Fitness (online, Australian Fitness Academy), will be followed by Cert IV so i can be qualified as a personal trainer, with a focus on outdoor group or individual sessions. and also, Flatwater Kayak Instructor courses. i want to do a nationally accredited Sports Coaching course - I am currently an assistant coach for my dragon boat club. I am First Aid qualified (Basic First Aid + CPR). maybe i can be a dedicated trainer for my local AFL club, Newtown Breakaways (i played a couple of games with them last season but mostly ran water).

I also have Cert IV in Finance and Mortgage Broking, will get Diploma perhaps next year and get in touch and qualify with various lenders and join an aggregator, and do this as my own business instead of with a franchise or similar organisation.

Both these streams are with a focus on helping people achieve their dreams of getting fit, or financial goals. my full time job is in IT - Cloud, Systems, Networks and Security and I also have some background with small businesses and franchises such as commercial cleaning. I had my own little franchise cafe but that was tough work. I am slowly going to move away to be self employed again, with little stints in IT consulting / contracting to help supplement my income and my lifestyle. Uber driving will also be a part of it as long possible, if I have time!


----------



## Coca-Cola

littlemissmaya said:


> certainly. I have just started studying Cert III in Fitness (online, Australian Fitness Academy), will be followed by Cert IV so i can be qualified as a personal trainer, with a focus on outdoor group or individual sessions. and also, Flatwater Kayak Instructor courses. i want to do a nationally accredited Sports Coaching course - I am currently an assistant coach for my dragon boat club. I am First Aid qualified (Basic First Aid + CPR). maybe i can be a dedicated trainer for my local AFL club, Newtown Breakaways (i played a couple of games with them last season but mostly ran water).
> 
> I also have Cert IV in Finance and Mortgage Broking, will get Diploma perhaps next year and get in touch and qualify with various lenders and join an aggregator, and do this as my own business instead of with a franchise or similar organisation.
> 
> Both these streams are with a focus on helping people achieve their dreams of getting fit, or financial goals. my full time job is in IT - Cloud, Systems, Networks and Security and I also have some background with small businesses and franchises such as commercial cleaning. I had my own little franchise cafe but that was tough work. I am slowly going to move away to be self employed again, with little stints in IT consulting / contracting to help supplement my income and my lifestyle. Uber driving will also be a part of it as long possible, if I have time!


Very impressive resume.

You are too smart to be an Uber driver and thus, you are over qualify.

Most of us are dumb as f**k and that's why we drive for Uber.
We think we make good money because we can't think logically.
If we are smart, we wouldn't be driving for Uber.


----------



## littlemissmaya

Coca-Cola said:


> Very impressive resume.
> 
> You are too smart to be an Uber driver and thus, you are over qualify.


why thanks, i need this job, i owe the ATO s**tloads of money and i still have a couple of debt collectors after me - it was from not running a previous business properly and not having a good accountant. this cancels out any smarts i have. and in my desk job i'm pretty sure there are hordes of much smarter and nerdier guys and girls just waiting in the sidelines.

meanwhile this is the best part time gig i've ever had, beats working in fast food / takeaway or cleaning dirty toilets. get to drive, listen to music. chat with interesting people. though i miss pizza delivery, especially in the Hills - good tips from the generous rich people out that way living in nice big houses. had a $28 dollar tip from a $22 pizza once!

shouldn't be too harsh on Uber driving kinfolk, it's the company's fault for not providing somewhere in the onboarding process what sort of profits could be made after all the expenses, taxes and commissions. or at least i missed that information too if there was something, and just decided to give it a shot without educating myself properly either. can we prevent new drivers from having unrealistic expectations and only chasing surges? and where do i have to drive so i can charm and pick up a nice sugar mummy (or sugar daddy, maybe i shouldn't be too picky) who can just wipe away all my tears and debts and i'd just be the sporty trophy wife who will often drive uber as a hobby in a new red hot Audi RS3 hatch? oh i'd better stop dreaming.


----------



## f1zero

littlemissmaya said:


> haha nope NO TIPS! lol!!
> 
> u guys are so hilarious, these new comments have my day.


Not even just the tips, that's disappointing 

Also, how did I end up in the Australia forum  just Googled some Australian phrases and "crack a fat" seems appropriate


----------



## littlemissmaya

f1zero said:


> Not even just the tips, that's disappointing
> 
> Also, how did I end up in the Australia forum  just Googled some Australian phrases and "crack a fat" seems appropriate


you're very welcome here, feel free to stay and enjoy. we're quite multicultural here, crack a fat might not be understood by everyone - maybe say you've got a stiffy.. not sure if that's a more global term


----------



## Voigtstr

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ganga isnt a particulary endearing term. Also may not be safe for work, unless your work is your Uber vehicle...


----------



## f1zero

littlemissmaya said:


> you're very welcome here, feel free to stay and enjoy. we're quite multicultural here, crack a fat might not be understood by everyone - maybe say you've got a stiffy.. not sure if that's a more global term


I always say that I've got a stiffy whenever a pax gets in my car, just to make them feel much more welcome


----------

